# Recommended Place To stay if i work in shatin/science park



## rftan (May 31, 2016)

Hi all,

Any recommended place to stay if i work in shatin/science park?
prefer not too far from my work place.
budget wise, the cheaper the better but not village house.

thanks


----------

